# CPT CODE 76937



## kobuss@kidsheart.com (May 13, 2020)

Does anyone know what the primary procedures are for 76937? We are getting denials stating primary procedure not billed however when ran in supercoder there aren't any errors stating primary code is missing.


----------



## AmandaBriggs (May 13, 2020)

This code is listed in CPT as +76937 which tells you this is an add-on code and would be coded with the vascular access procedure that required US guidance.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (May 14, 2020)

Cannot be billed with any Cardiology procedure. Part of the exam.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## KoBee (Apr 5, 2021)

Jim Pawloski said:


> Cannot be billed with any Cardiology procedure. Part of the exam.
> HTH,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


do you have resource to finding this info, if you don't mind sharing


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Apr 6, 2021)

Per Z-Health Publishing Diagnostic & Interventional Cardiovascular Coding Reference -" Ultrasound guidance for vascular access (76937) is bundled with cardiac catheterization and coronary interventional procedures per the NCCI Manual. This guideline also applies to electrophysiology, pacemaker, and defibrillator procedures. For clarification, code 76937 was specifically added to the list of bundled ultrasound guidance procedures in 2019. DO NOT report code 76937 with the cardiac procedures listed above." pg.97-8


----------



## KoBee (Apr 9, 2021)

Jim Pawloski said:


> Per Z-Health Publishing Diagnostic & Interventional Cardiovascular Coding Reference -" Ultrasound guidance for vascular access (76937) is bundled with cardiac catheterization and coronary interventional procedures per the NCCI Manual. This guideline also applies to electrophysiology, pacemaker, and defibrillator procedures. For clarification, code 76937 was specifically added to the list of bundled ultrasound guidance procedures in 2019. DO NOT report code 76937 with the cardiac procedures listed above." pg.97-8


Thank you  I honestly forgot to look there. Thanks for the reminder.


----------

